# 20% Off SCOTT Fly Rods Sale



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

It keeps adding sales tax. If I live in FL shouldn't it be tax free?


----------



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

RunningOnEmpty said:


> It keeps adding sales tax. If I live in FL shouldn't it be tax free?


Why would it be tax free?


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

mosquitolaGOON said:


> Why would it be tax free?


If shipped out of state, no sales tax should be collected. I bought a rod and no sales tax was added...FL address.


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

It’s California, they tax everything they can as they need money to fund their socialist state.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

I've been in that shop a few times. The people there have been pretty good. Call them and they should clear up any questions you may have.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

Looks like I'm missing out on this one. My Bob's hydraulic jackplate pump just died


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

I didn't need another Tidal, but I bought another Tidal.


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

jmrodandgun said:


> I didn't need another Tidal, but I bought another Tidal.


What does need have to do with any of this?


----------



## Canebrake51 (Feb 15, 2018)

LOL. For me it used to be shoes, now fly rods and reels, not to mention line, tippet, flies, vises, hackle.....


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

Anyone who ordered during this sale receive their rod(s) yet?


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Have NOT received mine and I'm getting PISSED! Left numerous emails and voicemails with no response. Now it looks like the store had a fire a couple weeks ago.

Their Voicemail box is full. My credit card was charged on Feb. 17. Talked to a guy there a month ago and he said Scott had to build the rod I bought and it would be another 1-2 weeks before I got it. B.S.

Maybe you could post on their Facebook and Instagram?


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

Whoa this sounds way fishy. Maybe you could contact Scott directly, they are a great stand up company and may be able to help out?


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Fishshoot said:


> Whoa this sounds way fishy. Maybe you could contact Scott directly, they are a great stand up company and may be able to help out?


I just sent them the receipt and explanation. Hope they can help!


----------



## Canebrake51 (Feb 15, 2018)

I cancelled my order a couple weeks ago because after several phone calls they can’t tell me when the rod is coming. Now I’ve emailed 2 or 3 times asking for confirmation of the cancellation and a refund, along with a few more phone calls, to no avail. Sort of disconcerting to say the least.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Just call amex and dispute the charge, problem solved. Please tell me you guys used a credit card.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Let the credit card company handle it.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

el9surf said:


> Just call amex and dispute the charge, problem solved. Please tell me you guys used a credit card.


I'm Double protected: Paid with Amex Corporate thru PayPal.

Cancelled the Meridian and just might buy an Exocett instead...........


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

I bet Scott would offer you the same deal after all the BS that dealer put you through.


----------



## Canebrake51 (Feb 15, 2018)

Credit card folks are handling.


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

Yeah. I talked to some dude over there last week. Said the same thing about the rod needing to be built. I paid with PayPal as well, but haven’t taken action yet. Maybe I’ll call Scott tomorrow and check that avenue out.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Surffshr said:


> Yeah. I talked to some dude over there last week. Said the same thing about the rod needing to be built. I paid with PayPal as well, but haven’t taken action yet. Maybe I’ll call Scott tomorrow and check that avenue out.


Sounds shady they would sell something not in stock not good business imho.


----------



## tailwalk (Nov 20, 2016)

I didn't order anything from these guys so I have no skin in the game, but I'm curious about how Scott reacts to this. Since I must be really bored I looked up the location of this shop and then went to Scott's site and did a dealer search. They don't show up. Hope you guys get this straightened out.


----------



## k-roc (Feb 8, 2018)

If they need to order the rod, it can take weeks or months to get one from Scott. They are crazy busy right now and are usually sold out of everything. Scott won't be too happy to hear that this shop is selling rods for 20% off.


----------



## R-Factor (Mar 30, 2018)

I have no experience dealing with the California Fly Shop, but I will say I've been incredibly impressed with Scott's customer interaction. Last fall, around the time I picked up my 2 Meridians, I contacted them with a question or two. It wasn't long before Jim Barchi (Scott's president) personally called me back and happily addressed my questions. Scott isn't the only rod maker out there offering good customer service, but this impressed me.


----------



## Pompano Kid (Aug 5, 2016)

Just contacted Scott and they have no record of of an order being placed with the shop. They recommend contact your credit card company and dispute the charge.


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

k-roc said:


> If they need to order the rod, it can take weeks or months to get one from Scott. They are crazy busy right now and are usually sold out of everything. Scott won't be too happy to hear that this shop is selling rods for 20% off.


Yes I think they will as well, although they don't mind sales at specific limited times and during special promotions with rep visits to shops. Online discounting is frowned upon and I can understand why. It is hard enough to have a retail fly shop these days with the internet!


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I had ordered a couple small items from California fly shop last year. They were special order and my interactions with them were positive. I didn't get the sense they were shady in any way, my stuff arrived slowly due to it being drop shipped and the manufacturer taking their time. If they did in fact have a fire at the shop as mentioned before I'm sure they have their hands full just trying to get the shop repaired and open for business. You guys might cut them some slack if that's the case . It's probably drop shipping from Scott anyways.


----------



## Canebrake51 (Feb 15, 2018)

Lesson learned: don’t order anything from California.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

el9surf said:


> I had ordered a couple small items from California fly shop last year. They were special order and my interactions with them were positive. I didn't get the sense they were shady in any way, my stuff arrived slowly due to it being drop shipped and the manufacturer taking their time. If they did in fact have a fire at the shop as mentioned before I'm sure they have their hands full just trying to get the shop repaired and open for business. You guys might cut them some slack if that's the case . It's probably drop shipping from Scott anyways.


Cut them some slack....WTF? They charge someones card 50 days ago, don't answer emails or phone calls. Give me a F'n break.

This email was received from SCOTT customer service today...sounds like the shop is owned by a bunch of dirtbag deadbeats:

_"Hi George,
We are sorry to hear about this. *You are not the first person to have this problem with* *this shop and we are in process of closing them.* We have the rods available but the order was never placed. We would suggest that you dispute the charge and work to get your money back. Here is a link to our preferred online retailers and any of these dealers would have the rod in stock and would have it available for immediate shipment"._


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Damn democratic Californians .too busy hugging trees.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Net 30 said:


> Cut them some slack....WTF? They charge someones card 50 days ago, don't answer emails or phone calls. Give me a F'n break.
> 
> This email was received from SCOTT customer service today...sounds like the shop is owned by a bunch of dirtbag deadbeats:
> 
> ...


Didn't realize it had been 50 days. Just figured if their store burned down they might have bigger issues. I would have contacted Scott directly as along with my credit card company. Sounds like the deal was too good to be true.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Well....between my 19-years old son's social media skills in alerting others to what happened, the email from SCOTT as verification of the scam and my friends at PayPal, a full refund was received this afternoon.

California Fly Shop are still a bunch of scum bags as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

I’ve shopped the interwebs since Al Gore invented them, and this is the first time I’ve had to put a PayPal incident report against a vendor. They did give me full refund, but do not do business with these people.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

On a side note I have 8 acres on the side of the mountain in South Florida anyone interested I'll let it go cheap internet special only.


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

I believe it’s better to just befriend the owner of a fly shop and if he cuts you a deal, great! If not, your supporting your friend. Anyway you look at it, it’s a win win. I try to stay away from anything in California... lives there once and don’t plan on ever going back


----------

